# Hink Pinks, Hinky Pinky's, & Hinkity Pinkity's



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Hink Pinks is a game that involves words that rhyme. A hink pink answer would involve two rhyming one-syllable words, a hinky pinky would involve two rhyming two-syllable words, and a hinkity pinkity would involve two rhyming three-syllable words.

I'll start out by telling whether the answer needs to be a hink pink, a hinky pinky, or a hinkity pinkity. I will then give a clue (it can be in the form of a question or statement) that needs to be solved. The next player would answer my clue, then tell whether theirs is a hink pink, a hinky pinky, or a hinkity pinkity, and give their clue.

For example, if I said the answer was a hink pink, and said that my clue was _something that glows_, the answer could be a _bright light_. If I said my answer was a hinky pinky, and said the clue was _a jolly dad_, the answer could be a _happy pappy_. And if I said the answer was a hinkity pinkity, and my clue was _fruit from the capitol of Cuba_, the answer could be a _Havana banana_.

So I'll start with an easy one...

Hinky pinky: What do baby cats wear on their paws?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 24, 2005)

THIS IS TOO FREAKING HARD!!!!






Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hink Pinks is a game that involves words that rhyme. A hink pink answer would involve two rhyming one-syllable words, a hinky pinky would involve two rhyming two-syllable words, and a hinkity pinkity would involve two rhyming three-syllable words. 
I'll start out by telling whether the answer needs to be a hink pink, a hinky pinky, or a hinkity pinkity. I will then give a clue (it can be in the form of a question or statement) that needs to be solved. The next player would answer my clue, then tell whether theirs is a hink pink, a hinky pinky, or a hinkity pinkity, and give their clue.

For example, if I said the answer was a hink pink, and said that my clue was _something that glows_, the answer could be a _bright light_. If I said my answer was a hinky pinky, and said the clue was _a jolly dad_, the answer could be a _happy pappy_. And if I said the answer was a hinkity pinkity, and my clue was _fruit from the capitol of Cuba_, the answer could be a _Havana banana_.

So I'll start with an easy one...

Hinky pinky: What do baby cats wear on their paws?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Aww, cum on, Jen! You're not up for the challenge?


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2005)

i know the answer: kitten mittens lol

but i don't know a question.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Good Job Liz, I was stumped and now I feel stupid. You have to think of another one to put up


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 24, 2005)

between Jen and LL they are always stumpin me in Twisted titles...you guys are way to sharp for me...hahahha

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Good Job Liz, I was stumped and now I feel stupid. You have to think of another one to put up


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Here's an easy one.

Hink Pink:

What do chickens write with?


----------



## Liz (Oct 24, 2005)

hen pens


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Correct!

Now gimme sum!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Hen Pen ???

hink pink:

an intelligent arrow *hoping I did this right*


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

looks like Liz beat me to it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* hink pink:

an intelligent arrow *hoping I did this right*

Smart Dart? Is that right?
Hinkity Pinkity:

What do you call a stuffed animal that wears panties?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

This thread is not dead, I am working on it.....come on jen help me out!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

This game is hard, Lisa! Give us a hint, please


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Underwear _________.

Help?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Underwear bear?



Close but it was a hinkity pinkity which means both words will have 3 syllables so it was actually Underwear Teddybear. 
Somebody give me one now.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Hink Pink:

a self-luminous ball of gas you see in the night


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Hink Pink:
a self-luminous ball of gas you see in the night

far star?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

That was my guess, too.

Liz, you're up!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* far star? Yay! now give us one Liz


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

hink pink

hmm.. a stupid homeless person... lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Haha! Good one.

Dumb Bum!

Hinky Pinky: What do you call a person who is very frightened of their reflection?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* hink pinkhmm.. a stupid homeless person... lol

dumb bum

hinky pinky

ball sport , where you keep your books while in school


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

I keep posting same as everyone else.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* dumb bum

hinky pinky

ball sport , where you keep your books while in school

Soccer Locker
Mine's still up for grabs.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Haha! Good one.
Dumb Bum!

Hinky Pinky: What do you call a person who is very frightened of their reflection?

Sight Fright? it's the only thing I could think of but doesnt make much sense


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a very good guess, Kat! It's not what I had in mind, though. Here's a clue.

Mirror ______


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

mirror terror?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Close. It was mirror fearer.

Okay, your turn. Gimme one!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

feline's headwear


----------



## yazzy (Oct 26, 2005)

*cat hat*

a tune that lasts forever


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

long song

careless flower


----------



## yazzy (Oct 26, 2005)

*lazy daisy*

a city road, hit the drum


----------



## Liz (Oct 26, 2005)

street beat

hink pink:

frozen water rodent


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Ice mice

Hink Pink:

Park seat in Paris


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

I had sloppy poppy in mind lol


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *lazy daisy*
*a city road, hit the drum*

*



*

I had sloppy poppy in mind


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

lol For mine?

Guess again and remember it's a hink pink which means both words are rhyming one syllable words.

EDIT: Never mind. I just saw you posted again, sorry. Sloppy poppy was a cute guess!

Mine still up for grabs.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

French Bench

Red+white , eyelid movement


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

pink blink

hink pink

in the gall bladder, what you put papers in


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Bile File

Hinky Pinky: Terrible breakfast food


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Bump


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

horrid poridge? its only a half rhyme :s give us a hint!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Awful ______.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

The second word rhymes with awful and is a breakfast food you eat with syrup.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

awful waffle ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* awful waffle ? You are correct!




Your turn.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2005)

Hink Pink

wet sand covered friend


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* Hink Pinkwet sand covered friend

mud bud? 
hink pink

movie...with uma thurman ( I am really bad at these, sorry!



)


----------



## yazzy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Kill Bill (Vols. I &amp; II)*

hink pink

frighten, plays tunes on radio

p.s. Anne7, youre doing fine!

yazzy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah, Anne, you got it girlfriend!

Yaz, you got me stumped! Clue?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Okay,*

It could be a surprise, sports nut on campus

yaz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Shock jock.

Hinky Pinky:

What do you call a comical hare?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Funny Bunny!

Hink Pink

a slutty bird


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

All I can think of is a ho do do.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* All I can think of is a ho do do.



nope...Loose Goose! 
can you do the the next one Lisa? I can't think of anymore


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* nope...Loose Goose! 
can you do the the next one Lisa? I can't think of anymore





Ohh, that was a good one, Anne!! Loose Goose! Hehehehe!
Hink Pink:the male gender that lays in the sun alot


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

hehe, thanks!

Man Tan?

ummm

hink pink

an insect; a body part


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Fly thigh?

Hink Pink:

Insect, a cool dude


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Is it "fly guy?"*

yaz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, ma'am! Your turn!


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*moldy Indian food/dish*

yaz


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Whoops! I forgot!*

It'a a hinky pinky !

Sorry!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

I dunno, Yaz. Is it something curry?


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*yeah, like 'moldy' curry*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Doh, I was gonna say that but didn't think it was correct.

Hinky Pinky:

A poo covered finger.


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*it was furry curry (ewwwwww)*

a stinky pinky

a hinky pinky

a stick in the mud

a clue: person


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG, I know this one!!

A FUDDY DUDDY!!!!

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *it was furry curry (ewwwwww)*
*a stinky pinky*

*a hinky pinky*

*a stick in the mud *

*a clue: person*

*



*


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

Oops,

Now I have to do one...

A Hinky Pinky

Charlie Brown's Dog that roll's in doo doo

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** OMG, I know this one!!
A FUDDY DUDDY!!!!


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*poopy Snoopy*

hinky pinky

very small, goes meow






yeah! Jen*****


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, Jen! I love yours!

Itty-Bitty Kitty?





Hink Pink

Something you dunk Lays into.


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG, I know this one TOO!!!

CHIP DIP!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!











Hink Pink

A Greasy Breast

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL, Jen! I love yours!
Itty-Bitty Kitty?





Hink Pink

Something you dunk Lays into.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

lube boob?





Hinky Pinky:

What comes outta your butt?


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

A Poopy Doopy? haaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* lube boob?




Hinky Pinky:

What comes outta your butt?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

It's actually booty doody. Kinda rhymes.





Your go, Jen!


----------



## anne7 (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fly thigh?
Hink Pink:

Insect, a cool dude

hehe, it was Bee's Knees, but that is a good one too


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* hehe, it was Bee's Knees, but that is a good one too



Ohhh, I like yours better! Gimme another one!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Ohhh, I like yours better! Gimme another one!  *bump* Im back after a coupledays absence and ready to play


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* *bump* Im back after a coupledays absence and ready to play





Yay! I've missed you, Jennifer! Where've you been?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

I have had so much going on with the kids they have taken me away from my MuT time



But I'm baaaaaccckkkk....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* I have had so much going on with the kids they have taken me away from my MuT time




But I'm baaaaaccckkkk.... Good! I'm glad you're back! Give me a hink pink, hinky pinky, or a hinkity pinkity.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

ok an easy one cuz Im nice....

hink pink

dwelling, small rodent


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

house mouse

Hink Pink:

A sick marine animal


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm taking two shots

ail whale

frail whale



lemmee know


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

I had ill seal in mind but both of yours work, too.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 4, 2005)

damn, couldnt come up with anything to go with seal.

o.k.

hinky pinky

ignorant god of love


----------



## yazzy (Nov 4, 2005)

*stupid cupid*

not thin, building material


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *stupid cupid*
*not thin, building material*

*



*

is this a hink pink, hinky pinky or hinkity pinkity?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *stupid cupid*
*not thin, building material*

*



*

Thick brick?


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 7, 2005)

That's what I thought too!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Thick brick?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 7, 2005)

so throw one up there...


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 9, 2005)

since noone is putting anything up, I will

hink pink

something on sale would be a.....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm having a brain fart. Help, please!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 11, 2005)

what it would sale for


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

nice price

Hink pink:

A hit below the belt.


----------



## yazzy (Nov 11, 2005)

*low blow*

hink pink

a hip insect


----------



## yazzy (Nov 12, 2005)

*Okay, it was kinda lame anyway:*

a fly fly

hink pink

a not dim that's not dark


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *Okay, it was kinda lame anyway:**a fly fly*

*hink pink*

*a not dim that's not dark*

*



*

Hahaha! Fly fly! It wasn't lame! Very clever!
Bright Light?

Hink Pink:

What does the winner of a boob contest have?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 16, 2005)

best breast

hinky pinky:

some guy who plays a musical instrument


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

I am stumped!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 18, 2005)

the musical instrument in a woodwind (thats not the name of it)

and big


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

chello fellow






Hinky Pinky:

Someone that busts out the fastener in a pair or pants/jeans.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

chubby hubby?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* chubby hubby? Hahaha! It was Zipper Ripper but yours is better!Gimme sum!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

stinky mouth, Shakespearean Tragedy

Hinky Pinky (one is two single syllable words)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahahahaha!!!

Bad breath Macbeth! I love it!





Hink Pink: If someone tied you up by your licker, you'd be....


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

hung tongue? let me know


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* hung tongue? let me know You'd be tongue hung. Yes, you got it. Your go.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

hink pink

intoxicated jerk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Drunk Punk

Hinky Pinky:

One that spanks the monkey


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony Baloney lol gotta take it, even if not

hink pink

what they call a bald man


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Tony Baloney lol gotta take it, even if not LMAO! For your info, it was wanker yanker.





Quote:
what they call a bald man Slick Dick....if it's a bald man named Dick.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll accept, it was a chrome dome. Throw one up there


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

hink pink: what a mollusk gets into with heavy traffic


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

Clam Jam?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Clam Jam? Yes ma'am!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 30, 2005)

Hinky Pink:

Note above 2 syllable and 1 syl

the movie _the birds_


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Hinky Pink:
*Note above 2 syllable and 1 syl*

the movie _the birds_

Does it still rhyme?
My mind is drawing a blank. Don't tell me yet. I'm still stinkin'!

A clue might be nice, though.


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 1, 2005)

it still ryhmes and it all has to do with the movie the birds. let me know if you need another clue, however the only clue I can come up with will probably give it away. However I know it is aggravating to be stuck on one.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

I still don't get it.

Another clue, plz.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm.....could it be....

Hitchcock Flock??


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 23, 2005)

Bingo!!




yay Your turn...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Bingo!!



yay Your turn... Oops, sorry! I didn't realize it was my turn still.
Hink Pink:

What do you call the excitement you get from BBQing?


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 29, 2005)

a grill thrill

hink pink,

the excitement from the grill thrill caused you to dump your lemonade:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

spill thrill

hink pink: The sour lemonade spilled onto your man's privates giving him...


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 31, 2005)

chill pill, but I am sure you got a little nastier am I right?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* chill pill, but I am sure you got a little nastier am I right?



Hahaha! It was tang wang. I know, it doesn't make sense but neither did tangy wangy. lol


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 2, 2006)

lol that was good whos turn is it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* lol that was good whos turn is it? Yours. Gimme sum!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

hinky pinky:

an argument at the $.99 store


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Dollar Holler? LOL





Hinky Pinky: A fortunate mallard.


----------

